
Facebook separating Workplace from the main site for security-minded customers - tareqak
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/31/facebook-introduces-workplace-domain-to-calm-enterprise-security-fears.html
======
tareqak
Original title: "Facebook is separating Workplace from the main Facebook site
to appease business customers concerned about security" (35 characters too
long).

